# Wing Tsun full contact video



## dungeonworks (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob1EUZA24S8&feature=related

I don't know enough to say this is or is not Wing Tsun, but I sure would be curious to hear thoughts from Wing Chunner's on this clip.  Is the guy keeping control of the centerline, even on the ground as a part of Wing Chun or is he drifting off WC?  To my knowlege, Wing Chun has no ground techniques which is why I ask.

BTW....I start Wing Chun this Thursday.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm, the WC guy didn't really get to play his game but he did come out on top!


----------



## barnaby (Jan 5, 2008)

every martial art has an element of (to use Chinese terms) chi kung, shuai-chiao (wrestling, throws, take-downs), chi-na (locks, breath-sealing, etc.), kicking, and punching.  

Wing Chun, though historically controversial, is no exception.

he quickly used the shuai-chiao element, and then decided to punch while keeping control of his opponents balance point, which is what much of Chi-sau and the earlier drills are about from standing..  ground, standing -- there are no incomplete arts, just incomplete people and incomplete research.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmmmm, the WC guy didn't really get to play his game but he did come out on top!


 
lol..very much so.  

We still see though how much knowing some kind of JJ or BJJ would help.


----------



## bigbadade (Jan 9, 2008)

Wing Chun Does contain Ground FIghting and Grappling (Chin Na) techniques. And they were dsiplayed in the Video. The WC guy went in, took down and then took apart. The KB guy got no where near the centre..


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 9, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> BTW....I start Wing Chun this Thursday.


What school are you joining up with? 
Good luck


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 25, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> What school are you joining up with?
> Good luck



Sorry for the delay in response Kamon Guy.  I since decided to go with Modern Arnis here in Flint, MI.  I been going between training in one of the two styles for a long time.  The Ving Tsun school I wanted to train at is about 50 minutes away at http://www.flowingchidojo.com/  I talked with Mr. Hannon by phone a few times and someday when time and $$$ allow, I would like to go there.  His rates are very reasonable, just gas prices for travel are not! LOL  He seems very straight from the hip and friendly. Modern Arnis is closer to home and fits my schedule much better and the guys in the club are really cool.  I am liking it a lot so far.


----------

